# First aid items



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I like to be as prepared as possible for any unexpected problems beforehand with my animals and have a wee first aid selection for the rabbits and guinea pigs, is there anything you all keep at hand for the unexpected? It is always useful to be forearmed :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

With mice the most useful thing I think I have is mite spray. If they come back from a show they get sprayed - avoids bringing anything back with them (since bits of other bedding often gets into your Maxey by mistake). New additions are also often treated just in case. Apart from that I have tea tree oil (which I dilute with water and use as a spray) and tea tree skin cream for small animals. Other bits and bobs include dioralyte (for human children) and Lactol (though I have this for my other animals, some people sprinkle it onto the mice's food).


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

What type of mite spray do you use?, I dont think the ivermectin I use on the rabbits would be suitable for such tiny animals.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can use ivermectin on mice but I don't. I use Bob Martin's mite spray for small animals, you can buy it in pet shops and PAH.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I will get shopping  I just prefer to have things on hand than try getting them in a hurry when I am desperate.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I keep hydrogen peroxide, antibacterial ointment, mite spray, Sevin powder, band-aids(for me; don[t need them often), Benadryl syrup, q tips...I think that about covers it.

I also have Ivermectin solution in the fridge along with sterile saline solution. the saline is good for washing eyes that look gunky or inflamed.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

What do you tend to use the benadryl for and what is sevin powder used for?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Benadryl is an antihistamine and can be used for respiratory problems. Some meeces who survived illness with respiratory problems had that in combination with antibiotics, and then had it added to drinking water to help maintain their ability to breather a bit better. When combined with an antibiotic one crushes the pill and mix some of it it with the Benadryl and then mix with yogurt or something else that the mousie will eat. Some folks smear the medicine on the snout and let the mousie lick it off. whatever works.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks very much for the info it is very much appreciated. I use a natural antibiotic called cunimycin here that is suitable for all small animals. I get it from stockmans friend. I have found it good for the rabbits.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I keep hydrogen peroxide, mite spray, puppy wormer, Lactol, eucalyptus oil, tea tree oil, and tea tree cream for small animals, and I always have spare tanks set up ready for quarantining mice if need be.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have mite spray, wormer, echinachea liquid and savlon 

Where'd you get the Tea Tree cream for small animals Sarah??

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I buy it from my local Jolleys, but it's the same as this one here:

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~1215.htm

It's very good, although (thankfully) I haven't needed to use it for a couple of years now.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thankies my lovely... that link is favourited so I can buy some next time I get payed! lol

Willow xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Paracetamol and ibuprofen can be given to mice with a temperature or pain somewhere. Use the childrens syrups - typically the paracetamol one is 120mg/5ml and the ibuprofen one is100mg/5ml.

Paracetamol suspension [Dose 100mg/kg]: 0.15ml per 35g mouse, by mouth

Ibuprofen suspension [Dose 40mg/kg]: 0.07ml per 35g mouse, by mouth

For accurate dosage, you can buy 0.5ml syringes from Amazon/Medisave/other online retailers. In absence of other data, I would use these doses once a day. Long term use with the ibuprofen can cause stomach ulceration, same as people.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

For us in the US, btw, paracetamol as described by Kallan is sold as acetaminophen.


----------

